# Most over stocked?



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

The other night in chat we were discussing who had the most over stocked tanks. Of course John won but I'm just wondering if there are any others out there that are successfully maintaining over stocked tank(s).

I am going to ask that no one bash anyone on this thread for their decisions in stocking their tank. 

My 30g isn't bad right now, but it is still a bit wacked out. 

9 glass cats three of them are four inches
SAE about 3 inches
Blue D. Gourami
5 Small False Julies
1 Zebra Loach that is getting rehomed this weekend

Now the 55g, that is a different story. I went over board but I'm going to be doing 25% water changes twice a week once I get my python hose next weekend. I've been testing the water frequently for amonia, nitrites, and nitrates and everything is perfect. I plan on getting an amonia indicator this weekend.

12 Cardinal Tetra
3 Neon Tetra
9 Serpae Tetra
8 Phantom Tetra
8 Black Neon Tetra
3 small Clown Loaches (will be sold once too big for tank and replaced with small ones $$) 
10 Amano Shrimp
5 Oto
1 Flame D. Gourami
1 Guppy that was a stow away with a Gourami and raised from a fry
A brood of MTS


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That is a lot of fish. But the skinny tetras are less of load than most anything else and the plants will help. I wouldn't have got them all at once, you are going to have to be careful for several weeks until it gets established. 
I find myself stocking more lightly lately. But the fish keep increasing the load anyway (breeding). My most overstocked tank is my Dad's Kenyii/Lombardoi tank. It has 8 adults and multitudes of fry. Its time to pull the rocks and catch the little ones again.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't see either of those tanks as overstocked. Oddly stocked, sure, but not overstocked.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Whats odd about a tetra tank with some loaches?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i have 4 kuhli loaches, 3 platies (kinda big & look more like mollies), 3 rams (2 are juvies), like 8 juvie white clouds, 3 amano shrimp, and 7 blackline rasporas in my 20L. its alot but im doing 25% w/c's a week and i havent lost one fish (aside from some white clouds) in it since i started the tank 6 months ago. i plan on moving them to my 29g probably tomorrow in order to make room for a puffer.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice!

I could be wrong but I think the puffer needs brakish water.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

wow, you don't think those are overstocked COM? Maybe I should revise my stocking lists... I've got about half as many as that planned for each of my tanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i ain't even gonna tell ya what i got in my tanks..ya might haveta changes your britches...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have been accused of having an overstocked 20 gallon (see list below) and due to the activity level of the danios I have been accused of improperly housing them in a 10 gallon. From what I can tell the fish don't mind 

It is possible they are in there saying "lemme outta here!!!!! I am cramped" unfortunately I have no way of gaging that. No one is being aggressive towards anyone other than my Gourami who is a bit of a brat. My understanding is that this is normal for a gourami so I have never been concerned. Although he is a brat he does not harass and harass and harass. He is just brattish about his food, and everyone elses. 

100 gallon is not even fully stocked yet so I can't say if it will be over stocked in the long run. I am having to rethink the Burmese loaches. At 16 bucks per fish I just don't think so LOL.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a 10g with 6 neon tets, 4 black skirted tets, 1 betta, 3 albino corys. Yes I know over stocked bad and a unknown fish. But I am looking to buy a 29g-45 tank soon and make it with rocks and drift wood and a few low light plants.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

obsidian...you are going to have to consult with the fish whisperers and see what your fishes tell them..then you will know for sure..


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Good Wolf said:


> Whats odd about a tetra tank with some loaches?


The gourami and the guppy. Especially the guppy.

You can put quite a few fish in a tank, especially a nice sized tank like a 55 gallon, if you have proper filtration and get fish that will live in different areas of the tank.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

im my 30 gal i got 
1 rtbs
2 giant danios
2 neon tetra
2 emerald corys and 
2 clown loach (each about an inch long)


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, I have an overstocked 10 gallon planted. 7 neon tetras, 1 male betta, 3 false julii cories, an oto, a guppy pair, 2 one month old fry, and about 28 two week old fry. Oh, and cherry shrimp just about covering every inch of the tank. They just keep reproducing...

I've had no losses yet. Tank has been running since September.

My saltwater tanks are pretty under stocked.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I think I win this game.

10G is actually fine:
3 female betta 
1 male crowntail betta 
1 SAE 
4 Pepper Corydoras

29G is the worst because I took stuff out of my 10G so I can have a betta breeder tank:
1 Firemouth (M)
5 Skunk Cory
4 Glass Cats about 3"
2 Banjo Cats
2 Flounder
4 Honduran Red Point Juvies
1 Albino BN Pleco Juvie
2 Bleeding Heart Tetra
3 Neon Tetra <had 10, firemouth had a blast ): >
2 Dwarf Gourami
Tetra3 filter, Whisper 30 Filter, AND 125G Sponge Filter
40% weekly w/c


75 G is done:
1 Jardini Arowana
1 Teacup Ray
1 Albino Bichir
8 Honduran Redpoints (3 Juvie)
7 Angelfish Juvies to get a pair
LOTS of plants in the 75G.
Just sold pacu back to LFS because of size and arowana was agressive towards it. Took the $20 trade in and got myself the 7 angels.

Every tank is a planted tank though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

JUSTIN....................you ain't even close..lol


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

hahaha

the 29G was pretty bad because when the 75G was cycling I had the polypt in there also

i'll get some pics of my tanks up soon. I have floating lillypad sort of plants in the 75G that have stems that hang in the water, and they collect all kind of debris, idk how I should clean them, or if I should, not to hijack the thread, but anyone have any ideas?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmm....
20 long......40 nannostomus beckfordi.....6 adult albino swordtails.....1 L136b pleco...

20 long....50 adult black neon tetras...15 lohachata loaches...6 swordtails...4 L-104 plecos..

20 long...6 5 inch piranhas

40 breeder...a 12 inch pair of red tiger oscars..just pulled eggs this morning.
and of course there are others..
my most understocked tank is a 15 gallon with only 1 large male long fin albino bushynose...2 sub adult brown bushynoses and 8 threadfin rainbows.

this was my angel tank..about 1/3 of a 75..


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Justin, yours isn't just that its overstocked, you have tons of fish together that shouldn't be. :razz:
And your 75 is full of tank busters.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

The only agression I have in the 29G is if any fish comes near the log that the firemouth hides under. I've actually witnessed the glass cats drop eggs a few times, but before I could do anything about it, they were gone


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

COM said:


> The gourami and the guppy. Especially the guppy.
> 
> You can put quite a few fish in a tank, especially a nice sized tank like a 55 gallon, if you have proper filtration and get fish that will live in different areas of the tank.



The Gourami gets along fine with everyone...well as well as a Gourami can get along with everyone. He is a punk when it comes to hording food but I think most of them are. 

I just got attached to the Guppy after raising him from a fry and I have no desire to get more. I had him in a 5g and he seems happy as a clam in the 55g. He actually schools around with the Cardinals. I think he is having a identity crisis.


----------

